# Scurs or Horns?



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

My 8 week old buckling is disbudded. But he's got points growing at an amazing rate, it seems...

They don't wiggle (ie not just subcutaneous- they're attached to his skull) and the base isn't a whole circle, more of a thinner oval... Horns? Scurs? Am I worried over nothing?


Will try to get pics... he doesn't like me messing with them!

Thanks!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im not sure but the way you discribe them sounds like he is getting scurs. If he isnt to old you could probably have them burned again. But two times is the limit for me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sometimes one burn isnt enough to really kill that horn base. Sounds like he will have horns or you can have him disbudded agian to reduce that risk


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

This happened with one of mine and I had the vet remove them.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Rut-Roh.... Ok. I ordered my Iron from Jeffers... It's back ordered 

His papers all say "disbudded" will I be able to show him if he has horns??? That's why I got him, to do LA and Shows =/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no you cant show with horns if he is a dairy goat


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> no you cant show with horns if he is a dairy goat


He's a Nigerian Dwarf... awesome >.<


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

If they are scurs, you can just "band" them off. Takes a few weeks, but then they're gone. Haven't had any of mine really grow back after banding, but it's only been about 1.5 years...so don't know if banding scurs is a "permanent" solution. We only use banding on scurs though, not fully grown horns. And our scurs were only about 2" big. 
Check out the other post of the day/evening regarding scurs and banding scurs for additional info.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Traci, Can I take him to LA with bands on?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is LA a show? are we talking a AGS or ADGA show?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> is LA a show? are we talking a AGS or ADGA show?


Oh sorry, it's ADGA Linear Appraisal. I was going to take him this year to get his young stock scores, then I'd want to wait until he could get his adult scores...


----------

